# question (bête?) charge batterie ipad



## baba31 (19 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde.
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un iPad 2 (iOS 5.0.1) tout neuf.
Je possède aussi un iPhone 3 GS (iOS 5.0.1 aussi).

Lorsque je veux recharger mon iPhone, je l'éteins. Je le branche ensuite au secteur, via son câble USB et son chargeur. Le téléphone reste alors éteint, une jauge apparaît sur l'écran et indique la progression de la charge.

En ce qui concerne l'Ipad, ça a l'air différent. Je l'éteins, le branche au secteur via son câble et son chargeur; il se rallume. Je ne veux pas le charger allumé, alors je l'éteins à nouveau tout en le laissant branché au secteur.
Et là je n'ai aucune indication de charge via une jauge, une icône comme sur mon iPhone.
L'écran est éteint, l'appareil aussi je présume... Je ne peux donc savoir s'il se recharge et je n'ai pas d'indication sur sa charge comme c'est le cas sur l'iPhone.

Est-ce que c'est normal que ce ne soit pas comme sur l'iPhone ?
Si non, que faut-il faire pour faire en sorte que j'ai la même chose ?

Si oui, est-il préférable, dans ce cas, de laisser l'iPad allumé (en veille) durant sa charge plutôt que de l'éteindre ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## sparo (19 Décembre 2011)

D'une manière générale je ne vois pas pourquoi tu éteins tes équipements pour les recharger .....
Perso je n'ai jamais fais cela avec aucun de mes équipements sauf peut être ma perceuse sans fil....


----------



## Darkbarto (19 Décembre 2011)

Pareil je n'étains jamais mes iDevice iPhone ou iPad vu qu'ils se rallument des qu'on les met en charge. Et sans m'avancer, je ne pense pas ça puisse être utile d'éteindre ton iDevice.


----------



## Numa24 (20 Décembre 2011)

Moi quand je branche mon iphone éteint, il se rallume aussi (pareil pour l'ipad).
Tu es sur que tu ne le met pas plutôt en veille ? Car oui sur iphone, lorsqu'il est en veille, il y a la jauge de rechargement sur l'écran verrouillé, mais pas sur ipad.


----------

